# Yellowish watery poop



## Safia (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all ... My cockatiel is almost two years old her poop colour changed from greenish to yellowish and is watery for the past few days ... she sneezing a bit today and going through a moult.... my doc is not available... I’m distraught can anyone help me plz there is no avian vet in the city and baby’s doctor is available on phone only and that too he’s not attending... he gave me a pack of medication so I can start any after consulting him online ....he’s not available... what do I do.... thank u I’m so sorry for the long post ...


----------



## Bushtelegraff (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi Safia

As we all know anyone will say take your bird to a vet if they have watery poops.
If your cockatiel is showing any stress then antibiotics will probably be what the vet will prescribe. 
I have two cockatiels one which has constantly over the last year or more has very watery poop. Have taken to the vet on 2 occasions and been given antibiotics which he refused to take. He is the happiest and healthiest bird of all times and has never shown any sickness. When he poops sometimes it is just water, no solids at all. I have lately been putting only a couple of millimetres of water in their bowl to hopefully reduce him scooping more water than needed. Sometimes it helps and sometimes it doesn’t make a difference. If anyone could add their opinions on this topic I would be very interested to try something different.


----------



## Safia (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi thank you it’s so comforting to hear that ur bird is ok with these symptoms.... baby is moulting and is scragglier then usual and the vet ( not her regular) advised treatment for Coccidiosis for one day and antibiotics for next four.... it’s the last day of antibiotics and still today her poop is runny sometimes with cloudy urates... it’s just that she is my first bird I hand raised and I cannot think of anything happening to her ... these past days have been tough on me .....


----------

